# 10.5 (2004) - TV mini



## Status (May 3, 2004)

*10.5(2004)* Made for TV mini in 2 parts

** (Rated NR) (Y) 

A scientist, the president and the executive director of FEMA try to prevent a series of earthquakes from destroying the West Coast of the US. 

Cast: Kim Delaney, Beau Bridges, Fred Ward, David Cubitt, Dulâ€š Hill, Ivan Sergei, John Schneider, Kaley Cuoco, Rebecca Jenkins. 
Director(s): John Lafia. 
Producer(s): Gary Pearl, Michael Jaffe, Howard Braunstein. 
Distribution: Columbia 

I watched this on NBC last night and could hardly take my eyes off it. It kept me on the edge of my seat the whole time. Iâ€™m looking forward to the last half tonight.

I thought the set up for most of it was quite well done. A few of the things didnâ€™t seem realistic but on the whole it was quite good.

Did anyone else watch this; if so what did you think?


----------



## ray gower (May 3, 2004)

IMDB's entry is quite short:


> An earthquake reaching a 10.5 magnitude on the Richter scale, strikes the west coast of the U.S. and Canada. A large portion of land falls into the ocean, and the situation is worsened by aftershocks and tsunami.



But as the press are slamming it for almost everything, plot, science and acting it must be worth watching.
http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/ae/articles/0502goody02.html
http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/TV/04/12/quake.miniseries.ap/


----------

